# Spaghetti



## carnivore (Feb 17, 2004)

Spaghetti

1 lb. spaghetti
2 cans (30 oz. Tomato sauce)
1 lb ground beef
1/2 lb pork sausage
6 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup red wine
1 (1 oz.) pkg dry onion soup mix
2 tsp basil
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp black pepper
1 pinch cinnamon
1 pinch allspice
3 tbsp dried chopped parsley

1. In a large skillet, brown hamburger and sausage over medium-high heat.  Drain and return to skillet.  Stir in the wine and garlic.  Simmer, stirring often for 10 minutes.
2. Mix in remaining ingredients.  Cover pan, allowing space for steam to escape, and simmer 1 hour.
3. Cook spaghetti in boiling salted water.  When cooked, drain and return to pot.  Serve with sauce.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe carnivore - I have found that pork is the key to making spaghetti a cut above the norm.  It really makes a difference.

Just 1/2 cup of red wine???


----------



## carnivore (Feb 23, 2004)

i meant to say "1/2 cup to 1 bottle, depending on how much of it you drink"  :P


----------



## Polly-Esther (Jul 5, 2004)

*YUMMY*

This really does sound like an amazing sauce recipe. I've tried so many commercial and homemade sauces over the years. The best commercial sauce I have found is Hunts. I've made some of the recipes suggested by Rachael Ray, Paula Deen, Emeril, and others and they are just not that great. I am going to give this sauce recipe a try and would like to thank you for sharing with us. 

This bulletin board is really amazing. Not only do I enjoy the recipes here but I enjoy the chat on all kinds of topics: movies, music, shopping, and whatever. I just want you all to know that I appreciate this place and that I appreciate each of you who contribute.


----------

